# Topics > Agriculture >  Virgo, harvesting robot, Root AI, Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Root AI, Inc.

AppHarvest, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Root AI - introducing Virgo

Published on May 13, 2019




> Root AI is proud to introduce the Virgo harvesting robot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This robot can pick tomatoes without bruising them and detect ripeness better than humans"

by Erin Black, Lora Kolodny
May 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence Meets Agriculture at Root AI"

by Reena Karasin
August 1, 2019

----------

